# Do I exist?



## Satisfoxy (Sep 25, 2021)

I have a high paying job.
Newish car(s) with no issues.
A house in which I own.
A large business in which I also run on the side.
Looks are 5/10.
Take a shower everyday, I wear deodorant.
I am clean shaven, recent haircut, clean clothes.

I feel like I am a ghost. People never even acknowledge my existence.
I was wearing a BRIGHT orange hoodie standing outside a store that was about to open and someone bumped into me looked around then proceeded to shake the locked door.

They literally had the face like "There's nothing there, what did I bump into." I said nothing during the whole experience.

I've had this happen so many times, I'm starting to think I'm dead. Maybe I'm in a parallel universe that is just close enough to this one that I have a slight physical presence which allows me to be bumped into, but not seen and my only ability to write text on the internet is because I'm somehow able to interact with electrical forces from this universe though my dismay.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

I mean, there are a lot of people that seem pretty oblivious, but depending on your outlook on people in general there are worse things than not being noticed.

I dunno.  The only time people really seemed to notice me beyond basic obstacle avoidance was when I was wearing something that singled me out for specific attention (a uniform, or a nametag) or my appearance was somehow peculiar enough (like the "guy wearing business formal with a mohawk haircut" moments) to merit it.  I can't say I'd personally really care if I wasn't being noticed, and I don't wear the things I do or groom myself the way I do for others' benefit really, but I'm not you.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

Could be worse.

You could have been in the 1993 Super Mario movie and then found out there's a 2022 version coming out that doesn't have a script but hit as an a-list cast already.

Cue twilight zone musical intro...


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2021)

It's hard to get into the mind of a stranger sometimes. 
A lot of people though, can be easily embarrassed. Ah, they bumped into someone. How child-like. Can't go red in the face though, so what should I do? 
_Pretend it never happened and be on your way._
Or maybe they're just an impolite asshole.
Maybe they were under the influence of drugs/alcohol.
Or maybe they're visually impaired.

Unless you're crashing into 50,000 people on a daily basis and getting the same response, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 25, 2021)

I mean.. Do you?

Or is this some sort of paradox post?


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 25, 2021)

Tell me about it. People keep accusing me that I sneak up on them and give them a jump scare. No I don't. It's just y'all not noticing me until I'm right next to you, dammit! 

Sometimes it makes me wonder, maybe I could do like a videogame master-level thief/assassin and just hide in plain sight, in the open?


----------



## Satisfoxy (Sep 26, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Tell me about it. People keep accusing me that I sneak up on them and give them a jump scare. No I don't. It's just y'all not noticing me until I'm right next to you, dammit!
> 
> Sometimes it makes me wonder, maybe I could do like a videogame master-level thief/assassin and just hide in plain sight, in the open?


I've had this same thought. Can I be an international spy?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

What if the universe is a simulation and the blue screen of death is upon is?!


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 26, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> What if the universe is a simulation and the blue screen of death is upon is?!


Good graphics, terrible gameplay, shit multiplayer balancing, too much grind.


----------



## LameFox (Sep 28, 2021)

You've somehow managed to describe yourself while saying almost nothing about who you are as a person and I feel like this might be related to the problem you're having.

Not with random strangers in public though they're just doing their own thing.


----------



## Iota (Sep 28, 2021)

Existential dread is a tried, troped and trued question. Are you real? What is the purpose of existence?

The most satisfying answer I've stuck with is making your own reason for existence, and forgo the thoughts and recognition of others.

The most likely, and most brutal answer I've heard is yes, you exist, and it's whatever. It's much like the previous point in a way. Sure, you exist, so what's the point? Whatever you want. O.D.D. had a good point that without explicitly drawing attention to yourself it's likely not something that will happen, let alone something you should worry about.

I certainly think you exist. And just because the average person looking to get their NOS before work didn't think to acknowledge one of the many various humans they see on a daily basis shouldn't keep you down! Make your your own destiny.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 28, 2021)

Pretty sure you’re that “ghost” I see at 3am but isn’t real and is just my pile of clothing…

I mean you can argue it’s nice to be unnoticed at times. Sometimes, like I’d be walking with my friends and they’ll never notice I’m on the other side, honestly it’s funny.
But then I have say work were everyone seems to know who I am even though I’ve never met them, which likely means rumours spread about me, or someone likes me? Who knows.

I don’t think it’s anything to worry about, some people tend to not really care, honestly I can feel like that guy who bumped into you, I’ll say sorry although likely quietly, then move on since I just wanna get on, maybe not in mood to talk or want to be by myself.
And likely has nothing to do with your financial well-being, looks or anything, some people just don’t have that time, energy or just don’t know what to say. Unless it’s a friend I’m not usually one to talk to a stranger out on streets unless it’s a question like directions.
Keep your spirits up! ^^


----------



## TR273 (Sep 28, 2021)

I think people are just generally oblivious.
I stand in the middle of the road, wearing a high viz jacket, holding a 'Stop' sign. And the amount of drivers who almost hit me is unreal, followed by the inevitable 'Sorry I didn't see you.'

Dude! You were like 200 yards away when I stepped out! What where you doing? Texting while driving?


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 28, 2021)

TR273 said:


> I think people are just generally oblivious.
> I stand in the middle of the road, wearing a high viz jacket, holding a 'Stop' sign. And the amount of drivers who almost hit me is unreal, followed by the inevitable 'Sorry I didn't see you.'
> 
> Dude! You were like 200 yards away when I stepped out! What where you doing? Texting while driving?


So now another question comes up. Are the people generally oblivious - or is it _us_ who are unusually attentive?...


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> So now another question comes up. Are the people generally oblivious - or is it _us_ who are unusually attentive?...


Why not both


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 28, 2021)

It's a shame people don't notice you because you seem like a very kind and accomplished person. 

I understand how it can be a very unpleasant feeling at the thought that people don't notice you, or worse, are intentionally not trying to interact, for reasons you don't know.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It's a shame people don't notice you because you seem like a very kind and accomplished person.
> 
> I understand how it can be a very unpleasant feeling at the thought that people don't notice you, or worse, are intentionally not trying to interact, for reasons you don't know.


I mean, I try to mind my own business and stay out of others' way.  I don't necessarily ignore people, but I won't typically offer more than a brief acknowledgement or salutation (or apology) as the situation dictates.  I prefer to keep interpersonal interactions with strangers at a very utilitarian minimum outside of what the situation dictates and if I'm not hailed I assume it's not something that requires attention.


----------



## Muttmutt (Sep 28, 2021)

To be honest, most people tend not to give a shit about others. I know I don’t. I get up, work, go home. That’s about it. Most people are too involved in themselves and their own lives to pay mind to others.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 28, 2021)

Muttmutt said:


> To be honest, most people tend not to give a shit about others. I know I don’t. I get up, work, go home. That’s about it. Most people are too involved in themselves and their own lives to pay mind to others.


The only time I've been noticed by anybody out in public was when I wore a Slipknot T-shirt and a gas station clerk commented on it.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 29, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> The only time I've been noticed by anybody out in public was when I wore a Slipknot T-shirt and a gas station clerk commented on it.


I like my "asshole shirt" because it seems to cause a kind of deliberate avoidance in others.  Was great for the social distancing thing.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 1, 2021)

Satisfoxy said:


> I feel like I am a ghost. People never even acknowledge my existence.


I think that in recent years people have just become sort of trapped in their own routine, their own bubble of the world.

People can look right at me with a 1000 yard stare and I dont think they see me either.  Lots of people are so stressed and so worried they are moving about the world either like they are zombies because they cannot care anymore, or are running through it like the main character in a show thinking they are the most important at all times. 

Either way they just sorta... bump off you like bumper cars.

But I too am guilty of this a little. I keep my head down. I don't usually do idle chatter.  I just like to keep to myself.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 3, 2021)

That’s an excellent question since you cannot prove to me that you do in fact exist anyways as a separate entity. For all I know, you could just be a simulation constructed from my subconsciousness like an AI from a video game. 

It also applies to everyone else really. I don’t know how can they prove to me that they are just an image in a world that is really my own.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 3, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> That’s an excellent question since you cannot prove to me that you do in fact exist anyways as a separate entity. For all I know, you could just be a simulation constructed from my subconsciousness like an AI from a video game.
> 
> It also applies to everyone else really. I don’t know how can they prove to me that they are just an image in a world that is really my own.



Is this you?


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> What if the universe is a simulation and the blue screen of death is upon is?!


----------



## DieselPowered (Oct 3, 2021)

Welcome to the world, people are generally too wrapped up in their own to acknowledge strangers on the street.

If you're talking about feeling hollow despite having the supposed successes society tells you to strive for, well that's another topic.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 3, 2021)

I’m not a crow you freaking oblivion NPC!


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I’m not a crow you freaking oblivion NPC!


No, you're a human being.  Not a particularly pleasant one, either.  Such is life.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> No, you're a human being.  Not a particularly pleasant one, either.  Such is life.


And you are one who is either always sarcastic or can’t comprehend sarcasm/humor itself.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 3, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I’m not a crow you freaking oblivion NPC!


A raven?


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> And you are one who is either always sarcastic or can’t comprehend sarcasm/humor itself.


How can you tell? You a psychic? Tell me what I'm thinking right now.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm kinda opposite to you... I have an outlandish taste on my fashion style--while it may not be the case on other places, it is so in my region.

Techwear? Semi-cyberpunk? One of my friends even tells me "You look like a weaboo", and another tells me "You look like a beggar", both are obviously intending me to quit being so. But hey, I like how my fashion choice is!
(And of course I told them to shut up)

Anyways, since that, I tend to find more people trying their best to look away than those who actually seem not to be noticing me. This feels both entertaining and frustrating at the same time!
(But I can never get the same level of convenience and hands-free mobility without my current 'loadout'. One of the essential reason I chose to wear so)

I'd like to tell you to be how you wanna appear to be, regardless of public eyes! As long as you don't get to face the cops often, I'd say it'll be fine however you set your appearance!

I, of course, never got into slightest trouble with any stranger. I wear fingerless gloves and thigh-strapped pouches as default (plus alpha) as my daily outfit, by the way! Ow<☆


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 3, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> A raven?


Correct! People call me the wrong name all the time.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> How can you tell? You a psychic? Tell me what I'm thinking right now.


How can I tell what exactly? That you knew I was being humorous or not?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 3, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Correct! People call me the wrong name all the time.


I find this graph to be very helpful

And with that I'll leave to avoid derailing


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> How can I tell what exactly? That you knew I was being humorous or not?


How can you infer ANYTHING from online interactions? How would you expect me to know or care YOU were being humorous, especially given how much of an edgy kid you present yourself as?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> How can you infer ANYTHING from online interactions? How would you expect me to know or care YOU were being humorous, especially given how much of an edgy kid you present yourself as?


Yes it's hard to detect sarcasm online, but it's not worth getting into a fight like this.

They explained they were joking. It was a misunderstanding. That's all.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> How can you infer ANYTHING from online interactions? How would you expect me to know or care YOU were being humorous, especially given how much of an edgy kid you present yourself as?


Bruh. Your edginess level is waaaaayyyyyy off compared to mine. And if you claim that you wouldn't care about me being humorous, then why say anything in the first place?


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Yes it's hard to detect sarcasm online, but it's not worth getting into a fight like this.
> 
> They explained they were joking. It was a misunderstanding. That's all.


Do NOT play "peacemaker" with me tonight.


Parabellum3 said:


> Bruh. Your edginess level is waaaaayyyyyy off compared to mine. And if you claim that you wouldn't care about me being humorous, then why say anything in the first place?


Get lost, brat.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Do NOT play "peacemaker" with me tonight.
> 
> Get lost, brat.


Begone ye corrupted thot!


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Begone ye corrupted thot!


Get some perspective in a hurry, you callow little shit, before you meet someone who knocks it into you.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Get some perspective in a hurry, you callow little shit, before you meet someone who knocks it into you.


Oh crap. I gotta call Todd Howard to patch you up right away because I've never seen an NPC glitching out like that!


----------



## DieselPowered (Oct 3, 2021)

Truly riveting exchange guys, this forum never fails to deliver.

*gives a slow clap and goes back to munching popcorn*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Get some perspective in a hurry, you callow little shit, before you meet someone who knocks it into you.


Shhhhh.  It's OK.  Too many ravens and you get a conspiracy....


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Oh crap. I gotta call Todd Howard to patch you up right away because I've never seen an NPC glitching out like that!


If you ever wonder why you have no friends, well, there you go.  Take it from an asshole, you're an asshole.  You'll never be anything but an asshole.



DieselPowered said:


> Truly riveting exchange guys, this forum never fails to deliver.
> 
> *gives a slow clap and goes back to munching popcorn*


I'm sorry did someone invite the Basic Bitch Brigade over for tea tonight without letting me set up a table spread first


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> If you ever wonder why you have no friends, well, there you go.  Take it from an asshole, you're an asshole.  You'll never be anything but an asshole.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry did someone invite the Basic Bitch Brigade over for tea tonight without letting me set up a table spread first


I see two faults in your argument.

1. I do have friends. And I run my own Discord server as well.

2. Isn't it a little bit hypocritical for an asshole to call somebody else an asshole?


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I see two faults in your argument.
> 
> 1. I do have friends. And I run my own Discord server as well.
> 
> 2. Isn't it a little bit hypocritical for an asshole to call somebody else an asshole?


1. Sure you do, kid.  Must be pretty good friends to put up with you.

2. Takes one to know one.  I'm not insulting you, I'm WARNING you.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 3, 2021)

F***!  I want snacks!


Parabellum3 said:


> I see two faults in your argument.
> 
> 1. I do have friends. And I run my own Discord server as well.
> 
> 2. Isn't it a little bit hypocritical for an asshole to call somebody else an asshole?


1.  Da fooq?  Equating friends to a Discord server is like...  not sure.  But that's a weird reference.  Kinda like I own Disney because I drink Starbucks.  

2.  Nope, the passes the takes one to know one test.  I'm seconds late.  Stupid phone


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 3, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 1. Da fooq? Equating friends to a Discord server is like... not sure. But that's a weird reference. Kinda like I own Disney because I drink Starbucks.


Nah nah that's not what I meant. In addition to having lots of good friends, I have also established a social circle where all of us hang out. That's what I meant.


O.D.D. said:


> 1. Sure you do, kid.  Must be pretty good friends to put up with you.
> 
> 2. Takes one to know one.  I'm not insulting you, I'm WARNING you.


Real talk now, sunshine. I was never even interacting with you in the first place so what got you raddled up? I simply made a joke to somebody else. Like did you interpret it as me insulting your mother or what?


----------



## DieselPowered (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I'm sorry did someone invite the Basic Bitch Brigade over for tea tonight without letting me set up a table spread first


Aww, you would've set out a table spread for lil old me?

Flattered hun, thank you. <3


----------

